# Amplificador escalable clase D 25 a 500W IRAUDAMP7



## mono1969 (May 19, 2012)

Aca les dejo el pcb y la hoja de datos de un amplificador estereo  clase D que comercializa International Rectifier. Luego de armar el ampli clase D de ejtagle y quedando realmente  complacido con el sonido que entrega ahora estoy armando este modelo de IR que tiene incluidas todas las protecciones y la placa es bastante reducida 6X4 pulgadas la hoja de datos esta en ingles y explica todos los pasos para el montaje y la puesta a punto de este amplificador, ya tengo el pcb listo y pronto comenzare con el armado.

este es el link donde esta la info completa:

http://www.irf.com/technical-info/refdesigns/iraudamp7d.pdf


----------



## mono1969 (May 24, 2012)

aca les dejo unas fotos del pcb y la semana que entra comienzo con el armado


----------



## calafer (Oct 14, 2013)

Como te fue con el proyecto?

Saludos


----------



## mono1969 (Oct 14, 2013)

calafer dijo:
			
		

> Como te fue con el proyecto?
> 
> Saludos


Hola calafer, mira lo termine de armar pero cuando le conecte la alimentacion las protecciones se quedan encendidas y  por mi trabajo no he podido dedicarle tiempo en encontrar la falla y postear algun tipo de prueba, compre un par de placas de China que supuestamente son copias del IRAUDAMP para ver si podia sacar alguna conclusion y cuando las conecte realmente me quede sorprendido con el precio(una cuarta parte de lo que gaste con el otro ampli) y la calidad de sonido que entregan te adjunto unas fotos y en cuanto pueda trato de solucionar el problema con las placas que arme.


----------



## crazysound (Oct 15, 2013)

Hola Mono, cómo hiciste para comprarlas?? De donde sos?

Saludos...


----------



## calafer (Oct 15, 2013)

Estimado mono1969, esas placas se ven muy bien y si tienen buen sonido que es lo importante mejor.
Con tiempo comprare los materiales para armar este ampli, he armado los de ejtagle y ratmayor, pero 
de 10khz para abajo la señal es perfecta mas de 10khz comienza la deformacion y se incrementa hasta 22khz, este me interesa porque tiene frecuencia de 400khz, si se pudiera hacer uno de 600khz no tendria competencia ningun otro.
En el momento que tenga los materiales comienzo el proyecto sabiendo que funciona.

Muchas gracias por responde, Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2013)

Si yo no leí mal hay uno de Ejtagle que oscila a 2MHz . . .


----------



## mono1969 (Oct 15, 2013)

crazysound dijo:


> Hola Mono, cómo hiciste para comprarlas?? De donde sos?
> 
> Saludos...



Las compre por ebay, yo vivo en USA por lo que el envio no fue ningun problema, algunos vienen sin ensamblar, solamente trae soldado el IRS2092 que es SMD y como comentaba, solde los componetes lo alimente con +/- 65 volts y salio andando de primera, cero ruidos y muy compacto con un disipador pequeño que trae a maxima potencia se calienta muy poco, yo lo monte con un pequeño fan y todo se mantiene frio aca te paso un link, cualquier duda aca estamos.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/IRS2092-IRF...334?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item460a4f2f4e


----------

